# Runde Bad Harzburg, 30.6.2020 (x137)



## Lion60 (1 Juli 2020)

HWN 9910 Baumwipfelpfad Bad Harzburg
HWN 9920 800. Todestag Otto IV
HWN 201402 Station 2: Muxklippe

Geisterstempel:

HWN G121 Säperstelle
HWN G120 Schlackenplatz
HWN G119 Brockenblick am Hunesteinbruch (nicht digital gestempelt weil nicht zugänglich)

HWN und Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 118 / Kästehaus 
Stempelstelle 117 / Treppenstein 
Stempelstelle 120 / Elfenstein 

HWN, „Wildnis - Entdecker“ und Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 121 / "Aussichtsreich" Burgberg 
Stempelstelle 122 / Kreuz des deutschen Ostens 
Stempelstelle 170 / Rabenklippe 
Stempelstelle 169 / Molkenhaus 

„Wildnis – Entdecker“ nur Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

HWN 9946 HarzWaldHaus



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Video:

Stempelstelle 120 / Elfenstein, 30.6.2020

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nClxDCM_Ws

Mit

HTC U11 Life 32GB blau fotografiert und gefilmt


----------

